# Some smileys are not working.



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 20, 2008)

The title says it all. Alex, are you doing something about this?

I know 'flex' and 'pointlaugh' have this problem, I don't know which others do though.


----------



## TonalArchitect (Oct 20, 2008)

The "This thread is worthless without pics" one. 



also the hug one 

I would prefer swift moderation to smilies right now, though.


----------



## daybean (Oct 20, 2008)

, one of my favs.


----------



## Steve (Oct 22, 2008)

Alex will have to fix them, us Mods don't have access anymore.


----------



## loktide (Oct 22, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! 

we're dooomed!





dooooooomed!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 22, 2008)

loktide said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> we're dooomed!
> 
> ...



Seconded...


----------



## Randy (Oct 22, 2008)

I've noticed a few of them out, but some "come and go"...

Last night, :chris: wasn't working for a little while.


----------



## Alex (Oct 23, 2008)

Fixed.


----------



## Harry (Oct 23, 2008)

Sweet, thanks Alex
I was going to +rep you, then I realized you had disabled rep


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 23, 2008)

YAAAAAYYY!!!


----------



## arktan (Oct 23, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> YAAAAAYYY!!!



Seconded!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks a million Alex!!


----------



## TonalArchitect (Oct 25, 2008)

Thank you, good sir!


----------

